# Bait cast reel for 12 ft. ugly stick.



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife bought me a 12' ugly stick for my birthday and I need a reel to put on it. It is a bait cast rod. I don't think my shimanos I bay fish with will suffice. Doubt I will use it more than a couple times a year but I want a decent reel. Any recommendations?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

penn sguidder or a penn jigmaster not a whole lot of line capacity but will cast better than trying a 4/0.there are sevaral in the classified right now even a tld 325 would be ok.Im not sure your new rod is stiff enough for a heavy reel .


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Conventional [revolving spool] Surf Casting Reel*

Bubba's got the right idea. A reel like a jigmaster would do nicely or a newer Penn
say a 535, 545. I'd put about 150 yds of 30 lb microbraid and finish off with 30 mono
and a 60-80 lb shock leader 12'-15' long. 
That will make you a rig that you can fish from the beach or a pier and catch +98%
of the fish you'll be likily to hang into...
Good Luck.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Like BigFrost use to say "it's all in the fight". I load my Squidders and Jigmasters with 25lb mono and forget about all those knots. If you're casting your bait and walking back to the beach you'll have plenty of line capacity. Use heavy leaders and big hooks for big fish. Just my opinion.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

not knocking the old school reels, I'd just suggest you look at the Daiwa's

a used sealine

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAIWA-SEALINE-X...468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2562158144

or a Penn

http://cgi.ebay.com/PENN-555-Graphi...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb70f4a47

either on a 12' Uglystick will whip anythng on the beach up to 6' (except maybe tarpon) if you do your part

if you are more into casting and would target drum, etc. you'll get more distance out of a smaller reel and can look at the same as I mentioned abover in the 20, 30, 40 class (Daiwa) or the gs 525, 525mag, 535, 545...

not knocking the Penns as I've had a 555 magged on a shark rod for the better part of 10 years and it is a solid workhorse... but the sealine 30 I got several years back is twice as smooth and is easier to cast


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are looking for a reel with a levelwind I recomend the penn 209m levelwind, but if you are looking for something that will hold a lot of line I suggest the penn special senator.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Penn 525 Mag.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would go with a Diawa Sealine 30 or 40, they cast so much better than my Penn's.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Shimano Speedmaster IV is a good one. I've got 2. Got 2 Penn 545's as well. They work great.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jigmaster or a newell


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

No offense, but if you're talking about the newell they sell at basspro, you need to upgrade. That reel is over priced and I have never heard of a fishing reel having a graphite spool.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

There's a lot of good info here and maybe I can add a little. My personal experience with store bought rods is they seldom can be sized up with nothing bigger than a squider. I use Harrington 542 surf rods and been told I could use 4/0 and 6/0 on them. They feel clumsy with that size reel on them so I use 7000-9000 Garcia's and Shimano 200 G's with 25lb mono. I can handle up to 6' sharks with these but target rat reds and specks. I have bigger rods for my bigger fish which I rarely use anymore unless someone going with me wants that big fish thrill. The best thing to do is whip that Ugly Stick around a bit and feel what size line and reel it would handle realistically. It would be doable to put a 300 hp motor in a Volkswagen but not very practical, something is going to break. I'm afraid if you get hooked on surf fishing and you want to use a 4/0 or bigger you're going to have to throw down some cash for a custom rod or learn how to build them like I had to. Half the satisfaction I get is from how far I took the craft, from building my tackle box to the rod holders. Here's some old poles I use to give you an idea, the first is 13' which I use with 4/0-6/0 max 80lb class line, the second and third is 12' and 11' for ABU 7000-4/0 max 50lb class. I hope some of this helps you out a bit, good fishing to you.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok Roby, If i'm only going to surf fish a couple times a year, I would not spend alot of money for a high dollar reel. I would go to charbait.com and look at the Diawa Sealine reels, I would go with a 40 or 50 reel and use 300 yards of braid, the fill the rest of the reel with mono. that will handle most of the Sharks we catch with casted reels. If your going to pins then I would go for bigger gear. Then if you get addicted then go for some better gear and bigger gear. charbaits.com has the reel on sale for $109.00 right now.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fishing-guru said:


> No offense, but if you're talking about the newell they sell at basspro, you need to upgrade. That reel is over priced and I have never heard of a fishing reel having a graphite spool.


ummm , well

nevermind

.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I really like my abu garcia 7000, i would think it would be well suited to ur rod.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Fishiola said:


> Penn 525 Mag.


X2 or an AVET MXL with magnets for more line capacity

Suerte


----------

